# Ladies & Gentlemen's what music genra on your I-phone Classical & non-Classical?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ladies & Gentlemen's what music genra on your I-phone Classical & non-Classical?*

Me
Russian & Italians futurists
Medieval\Renaissance greatest
old blues
old rock
new-age
dark-wave
noise-metal
metal(old school death)
black-metal
jazz
Doom
Sludge
Noise-rock\heavy rock
instrumental rock or metal
Electronica such as cabaret Voltaire and the early new order
hardrock
folk

So far that about it for a genre

I'm a noob for cell phone, just wondering, curious to know what on yours, oh sweet kind folks?

:tiphat: 

p.s and no!!!! I won't soil my I-phone whit obsolete corporate pop or Gansta rap\ rap, because you probably guess it by now, I don't like it, simple as that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This luddite does not own a cell phone. 

I do have a USB stick for the car, with over 3000 pop/rock songs, from typical pop chart hits (mainly 60s, 70s, 80s), to prog, to metal, and in many languages beside English (French, German, Spanish, Italian, Swedish, Russian, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, and of course Dutch). We play it in random mix mode when we drive, leading to weird combinations like the Carpenters followed by Slayer.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> This luddite does not own a cell phone.
> 
> I do have a USB stick for the car, with over 3000 pop/rock songs, from typical pop chart hits (mainly 60s, 70s, 80s), to prog, to metal, and in many languages beside English (French, German, Spanish, Italian, Swedish, Russian, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, and of course Dutch). We play it in random mix mode when we drive, leading to weird combinations like the Carpenters followed by Slayer.


That cool Art Rock thank for sharing\ danke u buddy


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I too don’t own a cellphone. But on my iPad I’ve Beethoven’s string quartets, some Wagner, some Carter, and then a lot of Shostakovich because I was going through a Shostakovich kick.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> This luddite does not own a cell phone. .....


That makes two of us. I'll buy a cell phone when it becomes absolutely necessary, and not before.
75% of my CD's are classical with the remainder being jazz, rock, and world music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Joe B said:


> That makes two of us. I'll buy a cell phone when it becomes absolutely necessary, and not before!!!
> .


And that makes three of us.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I rarely listen to music on my phone. It's very handy as a dictionary and reference tool when I'm reading a book. I prefer to listen to music on my car or home CD player, or YouTube concerts on my smart TV.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

40% orchestral
30% post rock
20% rock, metal, punk
10% prog rock and random stuff


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I have "Lawrence of Arabia" on my cell phone; it's so inspiring to see that huge wide screen vista.
Also, The Ring by Wagner. It is such a magnificently huge work, and sometimes I listen to it on the bus.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What's my I-Phone list? Shucks. I'm Android. I guess I can't contribute to this thread.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I jazz it up a bit and old blues, some Cecil Taylor, Lead Belly. and Japanese skronk Jazz like Boretagamus and etc. Very nice stuff in non classical, in Classical departement I have the Gesualdo done by Robert Craft, Fausto Romitelli.

Neato hey? :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> What's my I-Phone list? Shucks. I'm Android. I guess I can't contribute to this thread.


Haha; me too (not that I really listen to music on the phone anyway - except 'The Four Seasons' when I phone a company and I'm put on hold!).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchase a portable speaker for my I-phone only 40 buck $ yeah, hell yeah, fast walking never been so fun, training in the morning now on foot this weeks, since I use cycling too much last weeks, I rest my legs fast-walking like a MP = military police now that funny hey folks? :lol: salute everyone :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Musically speaking, my iDevices function primarily as remote controls for my computer based music library. But I do listen to my iDevices on the go. I don't have a car (one-up that non-cellphone owners ). So it's walking in NYC, on the subway or on a train or plane. On both my iPhone and iPad, I have a subset of my entire music library: classical, rock/pop, jazz, standards and musicals, and some smaller categories. I try not to overlap between the two.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Cell phone? Hmmm … never paid much attention.

Next time I get arrested, and the police let me make my phone call, I'll pay close attention to listen if there's any kind of music on there. Best I can do at this time to answer anything about my cell phone.


----------

